# All-Purpose vs. Dressage saddles.



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Dressage Saddles have nice deep seats and position you where you have a nice open hip angle with a long leg under you. The stirrup bars are placed further back, to encourage this proper riding postion.

All Purposes - there are two different models. One's that lean more towards dressage, and one's that lean more towards Jumping.

Your "Eventing" saddle, are the All Purposes that are geared more towards jumping. 

*vss=all purpose-emphasis toward jumping, cross country, hunting and eventing* 
*vsd=all purpose-emphasis toward dressage, pleasure riding and endurance* 

The difference between the two, are the knee flaps, and the stirrup bars.

If you want to do primarily dressage, get a dressage saddle.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be wanting to do mainly pleasure riding but I would still like to do a bit of dressage and jumping later on.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got A/P myself and it's good for trail riding (although I have nice western one too). I don't think dressage one is really suited for jumping.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay. I suppose All-Purpose it is! It seems to work a little bit for everything.

What are some nice used brands to look for?

Comfort is my number one priority.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine is actually for sale! I was in a similar situation as you two years ago and opted for an all purpose, and now that I also have a dressage saddle I'm looking to upgrade to a jumping saddle.

The brand is "felton saddlery". They stopped distributing saddles a couple of years ago so they're nearly impossible to find, but I fell in love with it when I tried it and everyone at my barn who's ever ridden in it can't believe how comfortable the brand is for being "unknown". PM me and I can send you more info.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got Collegiate A/P. It's not the top one, but not the cheapy one either.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

If I Were YOuu Id Get an All Purpose Saddle If You Want 2 Do Both Jumping And Dressage! Ive A Wintec All Purpose Saddle And I Find It Works Grand When I Want 2 Do A Bit of dressage Or Jumping


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Windtec Is Quite Comfy! There Not Leather Either And They Have A Changeable Tree 2! I Have 1 And Its Been Handy As I Didnt Need 2 Get A New Saddle When My Tb Lost Weight Or When He Put It Back on With Muscle!


----------

